# Memorabilia



## JadedHeart (May 20, 2016)

Just a few items that I found on a tombstone...


----------



## TJ1985 (May 20, 2016)

Excellent shots! I love all three, the first and last have a strong diagonal feel that you worked beautifully and the second shot, that kitten reminds me of something I might like on my own rock. Wonderful shots JH, just gorgeous.


----------



## Sonata (May 21, 2016)

They are so beautiful and must have meant such special things to those laid to rest beneath them.  Do the tombstones have any dates on them?


----------



## Firemajic (May 21, 2016)

Sonata said:


> They are so beautiful and must have meant such special things to those laid to rest beneath them.  Do the tombstones have any dates on them?





Hello JadedHeart... I agree with Sonata... You have an artist's eye ...I have noticed that your photos tell a story, create a mood ...and these photos tell a poignant story, one that I am very familiar with.. My mom and dad are buried next to each other, and I placed a big stone bench there, I visit them every week and sometimes I leave things there... Your photographs are so beautiful, thank you...


----------



## escorial (May 21, 2016)

rock 'n' roll....cool


----------



## JadedHeart (May 21, 2016)

Sonata said:


> They are so beautiful and must have meant such special things to those laid to rest beneath them.  Do the tombstones have any dates on them?



I didn't really pay attention to the date, but it was a newer tombstone. I think that she passed in 2013. I'll have to take a look the next time I go back.

Thank you all for your comments. I've been focusing a lot more on my photography lately. I can't really seem to write at all lately, but I can always find something beautiful to take pictures of


----------

